# Green Hair Algae?



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi there folks. I have come up with a new nemesis for me. I defeated BBA over a couple of months ago and until a week or two ago everythings was okay. My new enemy seems to be green hair or thread algae. It's incredibly thin and slender, it seems to start at a plants stem and continually grows outward in small, straight line while floating on the current until it finds a new stem. It can be removed manually, only to return a few days later. I'm currently dosing Seachems entire line until the supply runs out (about two months) and then I'll switch this tank out with greg watsons. Any ideas?

Background information:
55 gallon
220 watts 
CO2
pH 7.0
KH 10
GH 5
Nitrate ~5.0
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0

Thanks for any ideas/help!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Some pictures would help. There are a few things this can be. Cladophora is one of them and can be a real pain to get rid of. How strong are the strands? Cotton candy or steel cables? How does it smell?


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry about the poor quality pictures, my first time trying to take a picture and then post, plus it was done quickly. Actually, I hope these two get posted. Sorry about the GSA on glass, should have scrapped before pics.

Any ideas on this algae?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks like hair/thread algae to me.

My first comment would be that you are probably low on both CO2 and NO3 (Nitrate).

Try raising the CO2 a little bit (watch the fish for stress).

Are you dosing according to Seachem's dosing chart? If so, that's not enough and you're probably also low on phosphates (hence the GSA). Their dosing chart is more for a lower light, non CO2 environment. Once you get into high lighting like you have as well as CO2 injection, you need more ferts.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Look's like I'll take Laith's advice by increasing the ferts (I'll move through the remaining Seachems and switch to gregwatsons sooner for this tank with this move) and I'll bump the CO2 a little.

Any other ideas?


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you have any algae eaters? 

Shrimps and otos should take care of it easily. In my tank they do a great job.


----------

